# The greatest Corn Bread you ever have in less than an hour



## y2kpitt

All,

I was making some white chili with some left over smoked chicken we had when I found this old recipe for corn bread.  This is a recipe for the 'quick bake' cycle for the Toastmaster Breadbox bread maker, and no joke I went from just ingredients to a hot loaf of corn bread in less than an hour, in fact it time perfectly with my chili.  Like all bread maker experiences I have had lately it was a set it and almost forget it, for some reason with my bread maker I need to push in the flour from the corners during the first mix cycle to make sure it is mixed thoroughly.  Anyways, it's easy it's tasty and it is something you should try.  As far as the chili goes it is a typical white chili, Northern beans, chicken broth, a pound or two of smoked chicken, cilantro, tomatoes and a couple jalapeÃ±os.


Corn Bread
~~~~~~~~~
1 cup Milk room temp
4 Eggs room temp
1/3 cup Olive Oil
Â¼ cup Sugar
1 tsp Salt
2 2/3 cups All Purpose Flour
1 cup Corn Meal
5 tsp Baking Powder
*for additional kick try adding in the seeds from the peppers used in the chili

Cook on large quick bake cycle


----------



## dacdots

Hey y2 that sounds good,I love cornbread.That recipe is pretty much what I use except you use equal anounts of flour and corn meal.The recipe is called Perfect Cornbread and comes from The Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook which Ive used for years,its one of the best cookbooks Ive found.I like to make it in my dutch oven while im smoking meat for supper.


----------



## y2kpitt

Da,

oh yeah I also have the BHG, my wife also got me the 'Healthy' version for christmas, which actually is quite good as well.  They have become two of the most used and, if you saw them you would agree, abused cook books on my shelf, I'll have to take another gander at the bread section.  I got this recipe from an old copy of a user manual for a breadmaker I found on-line.  I was trying to find a copy of the user manual for my model...no luck...but I did find a resource for great bread recipes.  The world gives you lemons make lemon aid :)


----------



## monty

Thanks for that cornbread recipe, Michael!  I will try it out next weekend. I LOVE fresh bread and just do not have the time to make it from totally scratch. During the summer months I make a lot of bread without the machine but in winter time when I am on call my Bread Master is a good friend!
As for your little problem with the corners, try a bit of a PAM spray. Just a touch! It might help the corners release.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Since I'm smoking a couple of roasting hens this afternoon I think I'll make up a batch of corn bread in the ol' cast iron fry pan-Shoot, I think I'll do two batches and that way I can have corn bread pudding for breakfast!!


----------



## monty

Well, Dutch, there is no doubt  that every camp cornbread is a good one! Even if you are camped out in your own back yard!  I have a few chili recipes yet to share as well as cornbread, too! Just waiting my time as this site matures and our sister sites for gardening and recipes come into their own!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## y2kpitt

Dutch,

Can you share your corn bread pudding recipe, is it the same as regular bread puddping?  I've got a camp out planned in a couple of weeks I would like to spring a little morning surprise on my fellow campers.


----------



## jlloyd99

mmmmm cornbread!  One of my all-time favorites.  My recipe is more of a sweet, cake-like cornbread.  Growing up we would make a big batch of cornbread to have with stew and in the morning we'd heat up a peice with butter and syrup, and writing this is making me so hungry I might just have to run into the kitchen and whip up a batch.

Here is the recipe if anyone is interested.

1 1/4 c. flour
1 1/4 c. cornmeal
4 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 c. sugar (I told you it was sweet)
1 c. milk
1/4 c. vegtable oil
1 egg

Sift together flour, cornmeal, baking powder, and salt, set aside.  Cream sugar, oil, and egg together.  Alternatly add milk and dry ingredients.  Pour into a greased cake pan and bake at 350* for 30-45 minutes or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean.


----------



## Dutch

y-nothing really fancy and not sure if you could really call it a pudding-

2 cups leftover corn bread, cubed
3/4 cup hot milk
raisins
brown sugar

Place cubed corn bread in bowl, add raisins. Pour hot milk over corn bread, add brown sugar to suit your taste and enjoy. Makes enough for one~

My Auntie would add the cubed corn bread to the milk as it was boiling then she would add the raisins and a little brown sugar. Her version was more of a gooey looking mush.


----------



## y2kpitt

Dutch,

As luck would have it I just happen to have about two cups of corn bread after the chilli was gone, so as I morned the distruction of my Pesto bread I was atleast able to enjoy some Corn Bread Pudding, only delta was I used cinnamon instead of brown sugar.  Once summer comes I think a few black berries would really liven this tasty breakfast treat up.

Corn Bread Pudding





Classic Mrs 2K quote after her first bite "Hey at least you didn't screw that up", if that isn't love I don't know what is :)


----------



## Dutch

Glad you liked it, y. Ain't wives great?? They'll tell ya what they think with out you having to ask! :P


----------



## cajunsmoker

In North Lousiana and South Arkansas we make cornbread like this.

Put 2 TBSP canola oil in an 8" cast iron skillet and put skillet in the oven.  Then preheat oven to 450 degrees.

While oven preheats mix together;

1 Cup all purpose yellow corn meal
1/2 Cup all purpose white flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar (0ptional)

Mix dry ingredients well.  When oven preheats add 1 cup buttermilk and 1 egg to dry mixture.  Take skillet from oven and swirl oil to coat skillet good then pour excess oil in batter and stir.  Pour batter into skillet and bake at 450 deg for 15 minutes.  I always flip mine out of the skillet and cut it from the bottom.  

This is great with Gumbo, Chili, Beans, Greens 8)


----------



## Dutch

I'm with you on this one Cajun. Cornbread in anything else other than a preheated cast iron ain't been properly made-it's got to have that crispy crunch. One of my girls made some cornbread in a 8 X 8 glass baking dish cuz that's how the instructor taught 'em. My daughter wanted me to taste it and give her my opinion cuz she had to bake  some corn bread for the class to sample and that would be how she earned her grade. Well, I tasted it and it was alright for a soft bottomed cornbread. I then taught her how to do it in the CI fry pan using her ingredients and she even agreed that it was better baked in CI.  On test day I sent her off to school with my CI fry pan and she came home happy as a lark cuz everybody lover her bread and the instructor gave my girl an A+.


----------



## vulcan75001

Cajunsmoker...

Even tho everything else got washed out today...umbrella over smoker wouldn't even help...I did make your corn bread...SIR...that is one excellent recipe...it passed the MAMA test...she was very happy...THANK YOU...will certainly be added to the frequently used folder..

Later
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker

That's great. I'm glad you enjoyed it.  Sorry your smoke got rained out.   That is my Mom's recipe.  When you add your liquid to the batter you can also put in some chopped jalepeno or whole kernel corn and it is good.


----------



## joed617

Hey Cajun, Thanks for your recipe.. I'm going to try it next time I make corn bread.. The wife put the cast iron pans away do to we are remodeling our kitchen.. Soo with any luck we'll be able to find them.

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

Good luck joe.  We remodeled a couple of years ago and I still ain't found everything :x .


----------



## joed617

I know what you mean Cajun, everything is in boxes or plastic tubs in the basement ..  Your in Lousania I see..


----------



## cajunsmoker

Yes, I'm in NE Louisiana.

We got along in the remodel pretty well untill the day my wife told me "tomorrow they are putting in new carpet and they said everything had to be off the floor :shock: " 

That's when everything came up missing. :lol:


----------



## mohntr

How much oil Cajunsmoker?


----------



## cajunsmoker

Can't believe I never noticed that MoHunter :oops: 

2 tablespoons of Canola is what I use.

I will try to go back and edit the recipe.


----------



## mohntr

Hey I'm not the only one that's slippin'.  :)

I made this recipe tonight CajunSmoker.  It was very good!  I turned on the broiler after the 15 minutes at 450 and moved the pan under it to brown the  top of the cornbread.  It turned out a little tough because I did that!  The taste was GREAT!  I was just asking my wife if we had raisins.  I've got to try Dutch's puddin'. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vulcan75001

Rodger..
I can't even count the number of times we have made your Mom's corn bread....excellent every time...I really like adding the jalepeno...nice little extra zip..
Thanks again..

Later


----------

